# Moving Sale



## yolanda77 (May 18, 2012)

Anyone know where I can sell furniture and children's clothes, toys and books as we are leaving hk?/SNIP/


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is allowed but try this site;
Tai Po, Hong Kong: Jobs, Vehicles, Sale, Buy - Free Classifieds - Muamat


----------



## toojoon (Jun 19, 2012)

You may be able to list/advertise on the NET teacher website that has a guest section. 
If you want to donate anything, CROSSROADS is a HK-based charity that accepts furniture clothing etc and passes them onto needy people. They may even collect. Look for their website.


----------

